# Normandi casino Car show July 21 2012



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

LOL I work ther......Latins finest bike club will be there Carnales!!!!!! Ttmft


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dreamer1 said:


> LOL I work ther......Latins finest bike club will be there Carnales!!!!!! Ttmft


Hahaha u get paid n be at a car show that wat up lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump let's get this show big plenty of room for cars n bikes n motorcycle


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LETS DO IT!!!!


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Bump let's get this show big plenty of room for cars n bikes n motorcycle


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Hahaha u get paid n be at a car show that wat up lol


Lol I'm off on weekends carnal...but will b ther for sure


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Bump let's get this show big plenty of room for cars n bikes n motorcycle


Parking bigger then the casino....lol....gonna b a good show..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GT bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dreamer1 said:


> Latins finest bump!!!!!!!!


Thanks brother


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club bumping the pg....ttmft


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Trophies for all categories .....bikes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dreamer1 said:


> Trophies for all categories .....bikes!!!!!!!!!


I will post up the categories let me get more info on that


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I will post up the categories let me get more info on that


Orale carnal......Firmez


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

BumP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

GOOD SPOT FOR A SHOW SEE YOU THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank for the bump see u there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


BUMP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT for my neighbors....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for the bump brother


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Morning bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Ttmft


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bumping the pg


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for the bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Any info on bikes categories carnal??????


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW TTT ...PLUS AT A CASINO $


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

RIDES3 said:


> CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW TTT ...PLUS AT A CASINO $


Ttmft


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Gt bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

BumpR


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bunp


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttmft


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

normandie casino huh..... im going to end up losing my rag in a poker game


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

EZUP62 said:


> normandie casino huh..... im going to end up losing my rag in a poker game


Lol bump


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

I'LL BE THERE "TOGETHER C.C" IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

FINR'N'BLU said:


> I'LL BE THERE "TOGETHER C.C" IN THE HOUSE!!!


Thank u brother ... See u there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_TTT..GT UP !_


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank for the bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST IE,OC WILL BE THERE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST IE,OC WILL BE THERE


Thanks for the bump see u guys there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

RIDES3 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thank for the bump Andy


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

TTT FOR GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT LETS GET THIS PARTY GOING ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

RIDES3 said:


> TTT LETS GET THIS PARTY GOING ..


Next month it's gettn closer


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BE HALF OF THE ENTIRE *LATINS FINEST FAMILY* WE WOULD LIKE TO *INVITE YOU *ALL TO *OUR FIRST ANNUAL PEDDLE CAR AND BIKE SHOW!!!!!* WE ARE VERY EXCITED AND LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT. IT WILL BE HELD ON *AUGUST 11TH 2012*. IT WILL BE IN MORENO VALLEY (*23750 ALESANDRO BLVD MORENO VALLEY CA. 92555*) AT THE SAME SPOT AS OUR CRUISE NIGHTS FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAD THE OPPORTUNITY TO COME CHECK US OUT.....*WE INVITE ALL CLUBS LOCAL AND NOT LOCAL, ALL SOLO RIDERS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME KIDS YOUNG AND OLD*. COME HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH US AND SOME GOOD FOOD. AND AS ALWAYS NO DRAMA AND KEEP IT KID FRIENDLY. NO DRAMA AND NO BS......THANKS FROM THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY!!!!!! FLYER COMING SOON........AND VENDORS PM ME.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank for the bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

STYLISTICS SO.LA. will be there to support this club and event.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> STYLISTICS SO.LA. will be there to support this club and event.


Thank u brothers


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


Thanks for the bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

BUMP BUMP!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

See u guys in a month...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest will b ther .......cuz I work ther........


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

Millenium CC will be there to support


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> TTMFT


Thanks for the bump


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site, good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


Thank u


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP. TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bumper


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump....u know Latins finest O*C will b ther carnal......


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dreamer1 said:


> Bump....u know Latins finest O*C will b ther carnal......


Thank brother


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bumper


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up 2 more weeks ...see ya ther


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP!! CoTTON KANDY WILL B THERE!!! :run:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for the bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST IN DA HOUSE HOMIE.!!!!! TTT FOR GOOD TIMES


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Will be ther...cuz i work ther..


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> Will be ther...cuz i work ther..


So your the hook up for the food!!!!! O yeah


----------



## GUDTMS48 (Mar 19, 2006)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> TTT for my neighbors....


What up brother.....Gracias hope to see you guys there


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

BTTT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

TTMT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Lolophill13 said:


> So your the hook up for the food!!!!! O yeah


Lol hell no carnal this fools don't give me free food......


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's gonna happen so don't try to stop it........


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for the bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:U GOT IT BROTHER............


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

TTMT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Ttmft


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey lil gt how much for bikes bro...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Cars are 25 and bikes are 15 ttmft


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

This Saturday


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> This Saturday


:thumbsup: That's Right!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

This Saturday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

yupppp!will b there!:run:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest c.c & b.c getting ready for this 1........see ya Saturday


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

back to the top


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank for the bump


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

What's the bike catagories


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

I will let u know in a bit I'm waiting on my prez to text me back


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

IS IT SATURDAY YET?:nicoderm:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

A couple Saturday's after...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bumper


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Bumper


BUMPSKY:biggrin:


----------



## CCHAVEZ1 (Oct 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Ttmft


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*BUMP FOR A GOOD SHOW!!!
:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for the bumps


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


TTT


----------



## Cali Fresh Radio (Dec 14, 2011)

Since layitlow does not have a filter so that members can only see events within and "x" amount of miles in Southern Cali, make sure to also get your flyer and application posted up on www.socalcarculture.com. They only post car shows and events for Southern Cali. All the homeboy does is add a line that states... "downloaded from www.socalcarculture.com. As soon as your flyer and show application are 100% complete, email it to them. The webmaster of layitlow needs to get on the ball and add that filter feature up in here.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Still no categories......for bike


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

Can't wait for Sat....this will be a good show for sure!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bike category. All sizes r comepeting together 

2 wheel street n custom
3 wheel street n custom


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*Me and BigLos will be there for sure! 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Bike category. All sizes r comepeting together
> 
> 2 wheel street n custom
> 3 wheel street n custom


U guys have 16' categories


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dreamer1 said:


> U guys have 16' categories


All sizes are together


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank for the bump... Tomorow is the big day


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Stephanie & I will be there! Looking forward to it!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> All sizes are together


Thanks for the info carnal


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

See everybody tomorow


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Big day tomorow


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. LATINS FINEST GONNA ROLL OUT THERE!! TTT. For this show!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

See u guys there


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

Is the hop cancelled?


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

And If is not is there money for the hop? Some of the homies want to roll out there?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Alex from Gt said its cancelled


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

NO HOP


----------



## way2fly (Jun 25, 2010)

Were everybody going after


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

Me and BigLos had a good time out there. Thank you Good Times C.C.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Good show good people and GOODTIMES. Thanks to everyone that pitched in for Big Wes's funeral expenses.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

thanks brother for the help:thumbsup:


djmikethecholodj said:


> Good show good people and GOODTIMES. Thanks to everyone that pitched in for Big Wes's funeral expenses.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

SOUTHBOUND HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS GOODTIMES


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

WHERE'S THE PICS :dunno:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest cc & bc had a good time..........


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

More on www.jaebueno.com


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

I had a good time out there today. I met alot of cool people today. Thanks GOODTIMES CC.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

TTT great show


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

THANKS ME AND MY FAM BAM HAD A NICE TIME WORTH THE DRIVE FROM THE 909


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------

